
We’re in a new age of obesity. How did it happen? (2018) - okket
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/aug/15/age-of-obesity-shaming-overweight-people
======
otabdeveloper1
Sugar and refined flour.

It's not a mystery, people. Only a conspiracy.

